# Want some movie/TV series recommendations



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

I want anything that fits the following:
1. Set in Japan
2. Romance is not a main focus(If it has romance elements that's ok, but no outright romance movies) and no horror movies.

I am just looking to watch anything at the moment that fits the above :V It doesn't matter whether it has a great plot or not, I am fine with just mindless action and stuff as well ATM V:
Something like uh, Fast and Furious Tokyo Drift would be just fine.

Yes, I am bored as hell D:
Again, note that I am not exactly looking for awesome stuff, even if its just mindless or cliched, as long as its fun to watch I don't care :V

*NOTE: I AM NOT LOOKING FOR ANIME SUGGESTIONS, KEEP EM OUT K THANKS*


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

Um, The Last Samurai because I want to be the one person to not give a weaboo anime suggestion.

EDIT: Also Godzilla, King of Monsters for my weaboo suggestion.

Godzilla is weaboo, right?


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Um, The Last Samurai because I want to be the one person to not give a weaboo anime suggestion.


Yeeeeeeeah, I should probably add that to the OP, I have had enough of anime for now D:
Gonna look that up, thanks!


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, MXC (Most Extreme Elimination Challenge).

It's just a Japanese game show that's been dubbed over but by god is it fucking hilarious. Some great lines:

"She's a chef at the Lesbian Culinary Institute." "Wait, lesbians cook? I always thought they ate out."

"Well, looks like those knee pads didn't help her at all." "Actually, they got her into the competition."

There's about five seasons of it and all of them are really funny. If you want you can buy each season for about $15/each on Amazon. Look it up though, if you're into dirty jokes/humor with the slapstick of Japanese game shows then you'll really love it.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh yeah, MXC (Most Extreme Elimination Challenge).
> 
> It's just a Japanese game show that's been dubbed over but by god is it fucking hilarious. Some great lines:
> 
> ...


I think I watched that once, some of it, 'twas pretty fun :3
Gonna see if I can get that!


----------



## emigre (Apr 6, 2012)

Frost/Nixon and Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 6, 2012)

Oh yeah, there's also You Only Live Twice if you enjoy Bond flicks.

Also Austin Powers: Goldmember if you enjoy Bond flicks.


----------



## wrettcaughn (Apr 6, 2012)

The Returner


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 6, 2012)

emigre said:


> Frost/Nixon and Metal Gear Solid 4: Guns of the Patriots.


Frost sounds interesting, definitely checking it out
ALSO GIMME YOUR PS3 SO I CAN DO NOTHING BUT WATCH HOUR LONG CUTSCENES ;O;



Guild McCommunist said:


> Oh yeah, there's also You Only Live Twice if you enjoy Bond flicks.
> 
> Also Austin Powers: Goldmember if you enjoy Bond flicks.


Bond is always awesome, gonna check em out~



Old8oy said:


> The Returner


Getting it, sounds perfect to me D:


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

I've never seen it, but isn't Battle Royale (the one that everyone compares the Hunger Games to) set in Japan?

If so, there's my hip-with-the-kids suggestion.


----------



## nando (Apr 6, 2012)

Gahars said:


> I've never seen it, but isn't Battle Royale (the one that everyone compares the Hunger Games to) set in Japan?
> 
> If so, there's my hip-with-the-kids suggestion.




he said no horror!


----------



## Gahars (Apr 6, 2012)

nando said:


> Gahars said:
> 
> 
> > I've never seen it, but isn't Battle Royale (the one that everyone compares the Hunger Games to) set in Japan?
> ...



And I complied. It's an "action-drama-thriller film," according to Wikipedia.

Besides, how can kids fighting other kids to the death in a brutal, horrific, and bloody competition possibly be construed as horror?


----------



## nando (Apr 7, 2012)

i supposed as long as none of them use a creepy mask it wouldn't be horror.


----------



## Guild McCommunist (Apr 7, 2012)

I forgot to mention Kill Bill, Vol. 1. Well, a big part of it takes place in Japan if that counts at all.

Yeah I'm really stretching the interests here.


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 7, 2012)

Well I'm going to pull some anime out of my ass and say Full Metal Alchemist and Full metal Alchemist brotherhood, doesn't matter which one I guess. They're not EXACTLY in Japan but the Area is basically Japan I guess considering it is Anime after all.


----------



## Gundam Eclipse (Apr 7, 2012)

gokujr1000 said:


> Well I'm going to pull some anime out of my ass and say Full Metal Alchemist and Full metal Alchemist brotherhood, doesn't matter which one I guess. They're not EXACTLY in Japan but the Area is basically Japan I guess considering it is Anime after all.


Yeah, no, already watched as well :X
So yeah, keep anime out k thanks, if I want anime to watch, I know where and what to look for :V


----------



## gokujr1000 (Apr 7, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> gokujr1000 said:
> 
> 
> > Well I'm going to pull some anime out of my ass and say Full Metal Alchemist and Full metal Alchemist brotherhood, doesn't matter which one I guess. They're not EXACTLY in Japan but the Area is basically Japan I guess considering it is Anime after all.
> ...



Well it was worth a shot considering you weren't really specific on whether you wanted Anime or Not....

EDIT: Or maybe you were. If the Bold letters were there before hand I mustn't have noticed them o.o


----------



## bialy_gibson (Apr 8, 2012)

Gundam Eclipse said:


> I want anything that fits the following:
> 1. Set in Japan
> 2. Romance is not a main focus(If it has romance elements that's ok, but no outright romance movies) and no horror movies.



Shogun TV Miniseries. A bit old, but still great to watch.


----------

